# Unable to hold bunny, he doesn't stay still



## QueenMab (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been having my bunny for one week now, he's 8 weeks old. The first 2-3 days I picked him up and hold him on my lap without problems, now he runs away and even if I manage to pick him up he kicks like crazy so I have to let him go. I need to hold him to brush his fur and clean him (not just to cuddle him), what do you suggest? 
He has free time out of his cage, he looks happy roaming the house, he jumps and does the usual bunny things, what can I do..?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 2, 2012)

Try to make a positive association with picking up. I only give Gary (my youngest in training) when I am holding him. He dearly loves crazins. It has taken a couple months of gentle, consistant training but he's SO much calmer than he was at first.

Remember, to a rabbit you are a carnivore that is going to carry it away and eat it. It takes a good long while for them to understand you are safe.


----------



## QueenMab (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Brandy,
do you give him treats when you're holding him? I've been told to wait a few more weeks before giving him treats (like parsley, veggies etc.), could I give him a few leaves now just when I'm holding him?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 2, 2012)

sorry, I forgot how young he was. I feed Gary while I am holding him. I am not sure what would be safe to give a rabbit so young.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd say to keep working at it. Even though they don't like to be held, you do have to get them used to it--brushing, cleaning glands, clipping nails all require them to be held and still. Time, patience and consistency are what's needed.


----------



## Pocky (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, I think you should let him come to you now. It's good to start off it in an xpen or a close play area. Let the rabbit explore and eventually he will come up to you. You can even lie down for him to hop up on you. Once he is able to get close to you. Tempt him with treats on your lap and if he takes the bait, take it slowly. Pet him and continue the same thing the next day for a couple days so that he can build an association that you = not bad. Once he is comfortable on your lap, try to hold him again with on hand on his chest and the other supporting his bum. Hold him for a minute and let him down. Give him a treat and pet him. Repeat the process for a couple days extending the length of holding him in the process. With rabbits, it's best to take things slow. Some are cuddlers while other scream "LEAVE ME ALONE!" If he is still young, I recommend doing this twice a week over a duration of three weeks. It's not recommended to introduce treats to a young rabbit until he is at least 3-4 months though. I guess you can lure him with pellets. (Mines actually will just accept pets.)

Another way is to wrap him securely with a towel. I do this with my bun sometimes to secure him when I have to hand feed him medicine or cut his toenails. He generally gets petted and a tiny treat afterwards so he doesn't mind it!

Hope this helps in anyway! :')


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

Invest in grooming gloves. I have to make sure Neville is groomed every day. He started out very calm, but now that he's growing and getting more confident, he does struggle because HE wants to get down and play. 

In the past week, since I got the gloves, Neville is now aware that once the gloves are on, he knows he needs to stay. I couldn't offer treats because he was too young. So I work every day with him grooming and sitting in my lap. 

Time and patience. Plus the gloves help me to be more confident and not worried about my arms and hands being shredded. Which in turn, shows Neville I'm confident and won't put up with his squirming. 

Actually it's working out find and Neville is actually starting to enjoy his grooming. The only struggle I have now is grooming his underbelly. Still hates it. lol But that will come in time too.

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 3, 2012)

Make sure you hold him so he can't kick. Your hand that's not holding him just behind his front legs should be holding his back feet, with a little space between each of them & against your body. He'll settle down once he finds he can't get away. Talk to him gently while doing this.


----------



## patches2593 (Mar 8, 2012)

i have the EXACT SAME issue with my bunny. what i was told was that even if he/she is kicking and scratching, don't let him go or get away with it. pick him up and hold for a few minutes, set him down, and some how reward him. if you let the rabbit go cuz hes kicking, he'll know hes in charge and it will get MUCH worse when they get over. so start now!!!! my rabbit was never held when he was a baby and so i cant really pick him up now without a fight. mainly when theyre young that is the BEST time to start holding and saying your in charge since theyre learning still. hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree with what everyone has said it worked well for me with all the rabbits I have had. We build the trust by letting come to you. Pick them up when they are young to get them use to it. I have found that the older they get the better they are with excepting this silly human behavior.


----------

